

Spotify is phasing out third-party apps and third-party app development - hokkos
https://developer.spotify.com/technologies/apps/

======
hokkos
I hope they will have a "spotify web api user" tab like the "App Finder" of
today, because without that nobody will ever discover the apps. And I also
hope they ease the transition and give the url of the apps you used to have.
It is better for the website because it will send the user to them, and they
will be able to show ads, but a little annoying for the user because it was so
easy to add an app and it won't be as integrated, I expect more features but
less users.

I use the beta spotify desktop app, and I really like it for the sonos-like
experience, but I tough the apps were only missing for the beta period. I
suppose they wanted to slim down their app, and unify the mobile and desktop
experience.

~~~
disposition2
I hope they have something because Spotify's existing 'music discovery' is
awful, I get by using the 3rd party apps (especially Last.FM's
recommendations). And I don't see how removing the most useful functions of
the existing desktop client (especially for paying customers) is a positive.

------
xroche
No more integrated lastfm suggestions ? This sucks :(

